# UFC History



## AceHBK (Oct 31, 2007)

Everytime I watch UFC now, the announcers or Dana White  always claim, "He is the best ...." or "that was the best...."  and it ends with "....in UFC history."  Half the time I end up looking crazy b/c im saying to myself, "the hell they/or that was"

Anyone getting a lil tired of that?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, it seems every fight now make history. What a joke.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 1, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Everytime I watch UFC now, the announcers or Dana White  always claim, "He is the best ...." or "that was the best...."  and it ends with "....in UFC history."  Half the time I end up looking crazy b/c im saying to myself, "the hell they/or that was"
> 
> Anyone getting a lil tired of that?



This is the best post in MT history!



Irony aside, good point!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 1, 2007)

I just think it's a shame the UFC ISN'T history. But oh well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2007)

This is one of the things I find annoying as well.  Still though overall I enjoy their sport product.


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

I just watched a UFC show tonight(I forget which one) and there was 3 fights, and out of them I think there was only one decent fight at best, but they swore all three fights where "the best fights they had ever seen" This is why I miss the old UFC days, no weight classes, fewer rules, and no idiots announcing.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jai said:


> I just watched a UFC show tonight(I forget which one) and there was 3 fights, and out of them I think there was only one decent fight at best, but they swore all three fights where "the best fights they had ever seen" This is why I miss the old UFC days, no weight classes, fewer rules, and no idiots announcing.


 
This is why I miss Pride FC...They really did have good matchups.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 6, 2007)

Jai said:


> This is why I miss the old UFC days, no weight classes, fewer rules, and no idiots announcing.


 
I actually dont mind the announcing too much when they stick to pertinent stuff.
Rogan I will admit thru his explanations of stuff helped explain about the moves and what not.  H is good for newbie's who wanna learn more about what a fighter is trying to do.

Goldberg is good for asking hose newbie questions that Rogan of course answers.

But...that is it.  everything else about Rogan I can't stand.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 6, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> But...that is it.  everything else about Rogan I can't stand.



 I agree.  


I wonder if they could have two channels, one for beginners and one for intermediates?


----------



## crushing (Nov 6, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they could have two channels, one for beginners and one for intermediates?


 
Sounds like a great application for the SAC (supplemental audio channel)  feature on the television!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 6, 2007)

crushing said:


> Sounds like a great application for the SAC (supplemental audio channel) feature on the television!



I as thinking about this for HD.


----------



## Odin (Nov 8, 2007)

Jai said:


> I just watched a UFC show tonight(I forget which one) and there was 3 fights, and out of them I think there was only one decent fight at best, but they swore all three fights where "the best fights they had ever seen" This is why I miss the old UFC days, no weight classes, fewer rules, and no idiots announcing.


 
I dont miss the old days at all, yes there were some classic matches but the whole open weight and fewer rules set just led to too many unskilled fights...a lot at best were just bar room balls with fighters that really had no idea what they were getting themselves into....as for no weight classes i never liked the idea im sorry but i really dont find watching a 500lbs man beating a 150lbs man that entertaining at all, its a stupid idea.

i think the UFC has done wonders with the sport and welcome the idea of a unification of an MMA rule set  that should be followed by all orgs.

As for Joe i think he is a very good commentator, I think he draws he has to dumb down his explainations for the casual fan but gives just enough to those that actually know whats going on.....not to mention if you know whats going on without the need for someone to tell you...whay are is anyone complaining???


----------



## gino (Nov 8, 2007)

Odin said:


> I dont miss the old days at all, yes there were some classic matches but the whole open weight and fewer rules set just led to too many unskilled fights...a lot at best were just bar room balls with fighters that really had no idea what they were getting themselves into....as for no weight classes i never liked the idea im sorry but i really dont find watching a 500lbs man beating a 150lbs man that entertaining at all, its a stupid idea.
> 
> i think the UFC has done wonders with the sport and welcome the idea of a unification of an MMA rule set that should be followed by all orgs.
> 
> As for Joe i think he is a very good commentator, I think he draws he has to dumb down his explainations for the casual fan but gives just enough to those that actually know whats going on.....not to mention if you know whats going on without the need for someone to tell you...whay are is anyone complaining???


 
 I thought when the UFC started it was more about styles than the people,in fact the 30min commentary they used to do was based mostly just on their styles... The first 3 I think were the best ever..in fact UFC 1 my fav...first fight 170lb savate man knocks out 500lb sumo wrestlers teeth..,he continued to win once more with a broken hand before going  to the finals to  lose to royce gracie after like 5 minutes...  what you consider backroom brawling ,I consider heart  !!!


----------



## gino (Nov 8, 2007)

people are complaining cause the sport is watered down...they claim to have the best fighters but in reality they pushed them out,with all the damn rules,and politics...if you think those guys are the best fighters,put your tai bo tape back in and you can be there soon too...
           joes cool,but damn if your not gonna get in the ring,,,get off the mic


----------



## Jai (Nov 8, 2007)

I remember UFC 1. That was good stuff back then, the boys of today I don't think could hang like they did back then. Up to four fights a night, no time limits, no weight classes. MMMM sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## Odin (Nov 9, 2007)

Jai said:


> I remember UFC 1. That was good stuff back then, the boys of today I don't think could hang like they did back then. Up to four fights a night, no time limits, no weight classes. MMMM sounds like a good time to me.


 
what!?!? name one guy from UFC's from 1-5 that could actually compete with todays fighters?

Ken Shamrock was one of the only fighters that Cross trained back then and even him at his peak was not of the cailbar of todays champions


----------



## Odin (Nov 9, 2007)

gino said:


> I thought when the UFC started it was more about styles than the people,in fact the 30min commentary they used to do was based mostly just on their styles... The first 3 I think were the best ever..in fact UFC 1 my fav...first fight 170lb savate man knocks out 500lb sumo wrestlers teeth..,he continued to win once more with a broken hand before going to the finals to lose to royce gracie after like 5 minutes... what you consider backroom brawling ,I consider heart !!!


 
really?? i disagree, it was about one person and the dominance of his art in that tournament.

To be honest ufc 1 was nothing more then a Gracie jujitsu promo.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 12, 2007)

My understanding of the first UFCs were that they were designed to pit styles against other styles. Which I think is a really cool concept. It's really hard to compare the old UFC to the new UFC because the basic concept behind it all is different.


----------



## Odin (Nov 13, 2007)

cohenp said:


> My understanding of the first UFCs were that they were designed to pit styles against other styles. Which I think is a really cool concept. It's really hard to compare the old UFC to the new UFC because the basic concept behind it all is different.


 
Not really when you think about it.....some one that practices sole kung fu is still able to compete ( as long as he follows the same rules as everyone else ) the difference is now a days the UFC is a big Org and you need to have made it in smaller venues to be able to compete there...and a lot of them do not make it through.

I have seen fighters who only practice one art fight in smaller venues.


----------

